# Difference between internal/external filters.



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

What's one of the main benefits for having an external filtration? I just looked into in, haven't done much research (which I should). I currently have x2 penguin 200 power filters.. would swapping to an external filter give me any different advantages? 

What's the main purpose of having external filters over internals.. I have a 55 gallon, would getting an external be overkill? thank you.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Also I'd like to pick up Eheim 2213, would that be a fat upgrade from my current set up?


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

2213 is underpowered for a 55.

External is just better overall, at least for planted tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe you are mixing up the terms.

A hang on the tank filter such as the ones that you currently have are considered external filters, as they are outside of the aquarium. An internal filter is one that would sit within the aquarium (i.e. a sponge filter). A canister filter is an external filter.

Benefits of an external filter are that they are often more powerful than an internal filter, and also, valuable "real estate" within the aquarium is not wasted.

Getting an external filter for your aquarium would not be "overkill", as it depends on what filter you are plannin to get. An Eheim 2213 would be unsuitable for a 55 gallon aquarium, as it is usually not recommended for anything larger than a 15-20 gallon aquarium. I would recommend that you get a 2217 if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea I'm sorry I was talking about canisters... 2217 sounds about right, thank you very much.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

The major advantages for canister over hang on back filters are the volume of media, quietness, and, for planted tanks, less CO2 loss. There's also less water by-passing the filter media in the Eheim Classics compared to HOB.

The Eheim 2217 has a interval volume of 1.5 gallons to be used for filter pads and bio-media. They run at a whisper volume. And with spray bar submerged, there is no splashing or bubbling of the water that could release injected CO2.

Going back to the volume of media; you can as much or as little of whatever filter media you want. You could use all filter pads and floss, or you could use lots more bio-rock/balls. It just one big compartment that you layer the media in as to how you want it.

Eheim does publish specs saying the 2213 is good up to 55 gallon tanks, but most of the planted tanks people will insist that doubling the flow rate from 2213's 116 GPH to 2217's 264 GPH is essential for any 55 gallon tank.

Since you have two HOB that are rated for 200 GPH, I think you won't think much of a single 2213's flow. 

What the disadvantages? Price! Canisters aren't cheap (check the SunSun filter pimp club thread for the exception). Clean-out. The Eheim Classic clean out is a bit more involved than replacing a filter pad in the typical HOB. However you will get 2-3 months before time for a clean out with a Eheim.

So it's for you to decide if canister are the way to go, especially if you have good working filters already. In my case, had to replace HOB that were broke and decided to try canisters for the first time. So far, I really like changing over to canisters.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

RickRS said:


> The major advantages for canister over hang on back filters are the volume of media, quietness, and, for planted tanks, less CO2 loss. There's also less water by-passing the filter media in the Eheim Classics compared to HOB.
> 
> The Eheim 2217 has a interval volume of 1.5 gallons to be used for filter pads and bio-media. They run at a whisper volume. And with spray bar submerged, there is no splashing or bubbling of the water that could release injected CO2.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much that was the answer I was looking for. My filters at the moment are about 1 month old, I lost the damn receipt so I can't return them. I guess I'll stick out with my current ones until one of them breaks.. then I'll be in a good spot to squeeze some money out of my wife LOL..


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

well. i do not use internal or externals (i use only sponges)..but i have 2 JBL filters for 160 liter tanks. A CristalProfi e700(external one), and an CristalProfi i200. Bottom line e700 is a 4 liter volume filter media and the i200 something below 1 liter. JBL states that they are both good for 160liter tanks...well go figure.
If you ask me i will only consider internal only for water movement in the tank. Their filtration capabilities are below any decent stanard.
And one more thing. There is no such thing as overfiltration. If you have 20 filters in a 55gls tank...that is no problem.Always aim for an external with huge media volume


----------



## Safez (Mar 4, 2011)

Fahnell said:


> well. i do not use internal or externals (i use only sponges)..but i have 2 JBL filters for 160 liter tanks. A CristalProfi e700(external one), and an CristalProfi i200. Bottom line e700 is a 4 liter volume filter media and the i200 something below 1 liter. JBL states that they are both good for 160liter tanks...well go figure.
> If you ask me i will only consider internal only for water movement in the tank. Their filtration capabilities are below any decent stanard.
> And one more thing. There is no such thing as overfiltration. If you have 20 filters in a 55gls tank...that is no problem.Always aim for an external with huge media volume



I disagree, you can overfilter. They call it "scrubbing". I recall a wise man telling me that filtering any more than 4-5 times your water volume per hour is overkill. (Freshwater aquaria, planted). That would mean for a 100 gal tank; 400 gallons an hour worth of filtration would be sufficient.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/130514-filtration-budget.html

I decided with a large media external filter. It's a wet/dry filter similar to the ones you see on those little tank kits that I see on this site all the time. It's meant to mimic a natural riverbank aquifier...


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

that is not exactly overfiltering. that is a superior turnover which is i agree is not ok for a planted tank
by overfiltering i mean huge filtering capacity compared to the tank volumeroud:...not turnover.
as for planted tank i do 2x turnover
the wet/dry is a good deal. The superior oxygenation is great for the bacteria


----------

